# Independents Baptist, I need help



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 15, 2012)

There is a song named "Everlasting Peace" and I have only ever heard it in an Independent church.

Is there somewhere I can look, maybe online to get an accompinent track?

Its weird, the music you hear in the independent church is awesome but it is hard to find.

Thanks guys

Happy


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 15, 2012)

Try this-

http://www.familyreunionmusic.com/article.php?id=76

Also youtube.com----Palmetto Quartet


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 16, 2012)

HAPPY DAD said:


> There is a song named "Everlasting Peace" and I have only ever heard it in an Independent church.
> 
> Is there somewhere I can look, maybe online to get an accompinent track?
> 
> ...



The music you hear in Independent Baptist churches is old time singing from old time hymn books. These songs have meaning to them unlike the garbage being put out by the contemporary crowd. We don't have the bongo from the Congo (drums) in our music or the sounds of Elvis Presely which makes you shake your booty in the pew. Our music is not intended to speak to the flesh like the modern churches rock and roll but it speaks to the spirit and soul of a believer. My personal favorite is Power in the blood.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 16, 2012)

I grew up with the "Baptist Hymnal" but never understood why it wasn't ok to move around. When people get excited at a ballgame, they are a fan. When people do it in a Church, they are a fanatic. I too enjoy the old time music more than contemporary music but I want more than just a piano. I like the Hee Haw Quartet and The Chuck Wagon Gang. Music is a big part of the Independent Baptist Church.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 17, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> The music you hear in Independent Baptist churches is old time singing from old time hymn books. These songs have meaning to them unlike the garbage being put out by the contemporary crowd. We don't have the bongo from the Congo (drums) in our music or the sounds of Elvis Presely which makes you shake your booty in the pew. Our music is not intended to speak to the flesh like the modern churches rock and roll but it speaks to the spirit and soul of a believer. My personal favorite is Power in the blood.



It takes different bait to catch different fish....I'm sure Jesus knew that. Do you use the same bait for all fish?

Whatever it takes to bait and catch the attention of the crowd to hold their attention when the word is spoken. The word has not changed, but ya know, amazing grace was not sung back with Peter and Paul...so amazing grace was at one time considered contemporary.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 17, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I grew up with the "Baptist Hymnal" but never understood why it wasn't ok to move around. When people get excited at a ballgame, they are a fan. When people do it in a Church, they are a fanatic. I too enjoy the old time music more than contemporary music but I want more than just a piano. I like the Hee Haw Quartet and The Chuck Wagon Gang. Music is a big part of the Independent Baptist Church.



Absolutely.

Every song in any given hymnal was contemporary at the time it first came out....none were sang 2000 yrs ago.
Jesus tells us to be fishers of men, which means we have to use some kind of bait/lure, right? So whatever it takes to get their attention is ok with me. The new musicians are very anointed as it obviously works to bring some folks into worship....I wouldn't be doggin' any kind of bait God throws us to use. But that's just me.
We are not all the same, and what words/songs touch our hearts. And I like to move around and clap, kinda like.....
'when the spirit of the Lord falls upon me, I want to dance like David danced'.....we are not the only ones who like to move around.  Some people are still stuck in the thought that if you dance or move, or not be silent or not breath in church or you're happy and wanna show it, that you are not being revererent.......if I happen to visit a church like that, I just do cart wheels in my mind and thank Jesus for the joy...but I don't go back. Half the folks in there are quiet, and asleep. lol


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 17, 2012)

That reminds me about the Sunday School teacher asking the little girl why we have to be quiet in Church and she said "because people are sleeping".


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 17, 2012)

I've heard this change the bait stuff before and the problem is the people pushing it are using the Devils bait to intice the flesh. I'll leave the rock and roll  to the lost church and stick with the old time stuff.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (Feb 17, 2012)

Woodsman69 said:


> I've heard this change the bait stuff before and the problem is the people pushing it are using the Devils bait to intice the flesh. I'll leave the rock and roll  to the lost church and stick with the old time stuff.



When you say that, to what extent do you mean?

I know a few churches that play rock and roll before the service, like you hear on the radio, and I AINT for that.

I personally LOVE the older stuff, but I must say alot of the newer stuff sings about the blood too......so again to what extent do you mean?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 17, 2012)

I liked "Everlasting Peace" by the Palmetto Quartet. Go to you tube and listen to "I like the Christian life" by the Louvin Brothers. If you are singing about God and Jesus how can it be the devil's music? Are you referring to the  fiddle?


----------



## BowArrow (Feb 21, 2012)

I go to a First Baptist and sing in the choir. We sing a variety of music for all ages. We sing the old hymns, gospel, and contemporary. Something for every person. I am 74 and like the newer songs. Just because a song was written hundreds of years ago does not make it any better lyrically than songs written today. We have an orchestra that I really enjoy. This church is known for its music ministry.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 21, 2012)

BowArrow said:


> I go to a First Baptist and sing in the choir. We sing a variety of music for all ages. We sing the old hymns, gospel, and contemporary. Something for every person. I am 74 and like the newer songs. Just because a song was written hundreds of years ago does not make it any better lyrically than songs written today. We have an orchestra that I really enjoy. This church is known for its music ministry.


Any kind of ministry is good if it is spreading the "Good News". This could include things like motorcycle ministry clubs as an example. There is mention in the Bible about David & music being an important part of ministry. It's kinda like the internet or almost anything, it can be used for good or bad.


----------



## barryl (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the analogy{Mtnwoman}on the bait, but, I believe we need to use the right bait { GODS WORD} Thats the only we need to use if the fish are seriously biting


----------



## barryl (Feb 22, 2012)

*bait*



Woodsman69 said:


> I've heard this change the bait stuff before and the problem is the people pushing it are using the Devils bait to intice the flesh. I'll leave the rock and roll  to the lost church and stick with the old time stuff.[I'm with you on this one Woodsman. Take away the {electrics}Guitars and percussions, won't be long till the pews start emptying!!/QUOTE]


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

OK I thought I was gonna be on vacation for at least a day or 3 before I checked back in here. But Lord help me, what does anything about worship have to do with electric guitars? do you have an electric microwave? do you do away with your stove because you have a microwave? do you have an electric 'email' mean you do away with pen and paper? When I was very young, we had an outhouse at the church, honestly, come on people do we have to have an outhouse now to make our churches legitimate? I'm sure an outhouse was once contemporary to the woods,'behind a tree' potty. My daddy was glad to have an outhouse where he could hide....

My God is an alltime God, and an ontime God....He's not an ancient God that lives only in the past. He's got the living word, not the past word, not the dead word but the today word. 

Please appreciate whatever it takes to get people into church and no matter what you think, it ain't satan...he's the one that keeps us out of church...not in church.

If you like old time religion then find a church that suits you, but why do you try to poke that down some peoples throat that might not dig that? It's your way or the highway?....NO it ain't. It's God's way and He will provide a way for everyone, not just you and likeminded folk.

Jesus says to be fishers of men.....did peter, mark, matthew use the same bait to catch all the fish?.....do you? 
I don't know a lot about fishing, but I do know that men use different bait sometimes. Yes satan can use bait to catch some fish, but it's your responsibility to find the right bait and it ain't all the same....satan will be catchin' the fish you don't have the bait for...change your bait if you need to and quit being so stubborn.


----------



## barryl (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry, the guitar thing was a bad example!! What I mean't was the [rock]concert settings, Strobe lights. By the way, Ma'am you have a mighty testimony on the other thread!! Seen a lot of my old sorry self in it!! Sorry if I have offended anyone!!! Mtnwoman i was't being sarcastic over you're analogy! First time I have ever heard it that way


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

barryl said:


> Sorry, the guitar thing was a bad example!! What I mean't was the [rock]concert settings, Strobe lights. By the way, Ma'am you have a mighty testimony on the other thread!! Seen a lot of my old sorry self in it!! Sorry if I have offended anyone!!! Mtnwoman i was't being sarcastic over you're analogy! First time I have ever heard it that way



Hey, my brother, no offense taken.

Here's a little story of how I came to that thought process. 
Here comes ramblin' rose....lol

I sold a small home in Hendersonville NC to an elderly couple who needed to downsize because of the husband's illness. My granddaughter 13 at the time and I went to the atty's office for the closing. My granddaughter was singing My God is an Awesome God...just sittin' there by herself. The older lady said well I don't like that music, I only like the old songs because God never changes.....I automatically said what do you mean? do you sing all your songs in hebrew or something?  She didn't say anything, but that forever changed my thought process on God and His 'ever' presence with us.

If that blessed you, I'm thankful to God for that.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Any kind of ministry is good if it is spreading the "Good News". This could include things like motorcycle ministry clubs as an example. There is mention in the Bible about David & music being an important part of ministry. It's kinda like the internet or almost anything, it can be used for good or bad.



Amen!!!

A child's question, a child's thought process, a billboard, a flower blooming (renewing of life), something on tv, God can and will use anything, I'm a witness to that. I'm wide open all the time for God to give me a clue/sign/word. And if it ain't in God's word, then it ain't God, that's how you know whether it's from satan or not, by the word of God.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

barryl said:


> I love the analogy{Mtnwoman}on the bait, but, I believe we need to use the right bait { GODS WORD} Thats the only we need to use if the fish are seriously biting



I know, I agree. But I'm confident that you'll use the right bait...and you know how that goes...even if the fish aren't biting, I'm sure you'll try to fish anyway....right? just in case.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> That reminds me about the Sunday School teacher asking the little girl why we have to be quiet in Church and she said "because people are sleeping".



Some people like quiet churches, I don't personally, I like participation. People don't say amen to just anything and they don't say amen when they are asleep.

When I first went back to church around 96, I went to the church I grew up in. And it was packed and you could hear a pin drop and see lots of heads nodding....lol. That's alright with me, but I thought right at that moment, no wonder I ran away, I was bored. I personally needed something else....not everyone does, but obviously I did. And I found it and when I did, I knew it was the right place for me. I'm glad to say 'amen' when a lightbulb comes on in my peabrain...ya know?

Only one night of bible study and I'm back....lol.....but only for today, because I'm out of town and everyone is in bed but me....say what? chickens go to sleep this early? really? lol


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

BowArrow said:


> I go to a First Baptist and sing in the choir. We sing a variety of music for all ages. We sing the old hymns, gospel, and contemporary. Something for every person. I am 74 and like the newer songs. Just because a song was written hundreds of years ago does not make it any better lyrically than songs written today. We have an orchestra that I really enjoy. This church is known for its music ministry.



That's awesome, I feel the same way. I moved too far away to go to my favorite church all the time, but I go to a huge church that has an orchestra and I certainly enjoy watching all the different people, culturally. It's really cool to see people of all walks of life, color, race, etc all in worship together. And to know that God is our common denominater, and that makes worship that much sweeter....and I'm almost 63...but holding...lol.

I can't get enough Jesus....in any form it takes.


----------

